# Calf Manna for Show Conditioning



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a show coming up in about a month. My goats are in good condition, but I would like to get a little more condition on them. The goats I've seen at the shows have been, well...FAT. Little butterballs who could pass for meat goats, not Nigis...

I have read to add Calf Manna to the grain at the rate of 6 oz per 3 lbs of goat pellet. Does this sound correct? I was hoping for more of a measurement per goat - like say 1/4 c per 50 lbs of goat topdressed, LOL, so I wouldn't have to change my feed mix.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Kate

Ive found some Calf Manna looks like good stuff Soy, Flax seed yummm! Haven't tried any yet, also conditioning for shows Ive heard the BOSS is good too supposed to make nice shinny coat's !

Dave


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do think it is dependant on weight and age of animal. Our young stock get calf manna daily, regardless of show, for that added calcium. Fed along with good alfalfa/grass hay. Some folks give it freechioce, I am a rationer...giving each animal, am and pm, 8oz weighed out so total of 1 lb daily. Adult stock, calf manna is added to daily grain of 4oz per animal, so 2 oz added to 1 1/2lbs, am and pm, natural grains. We own Nubians and alpines so I think the ratio would be a bit lower for nigies...I don't know. Adult buck gets only 4 oz a day as well as adult wether. 
And since I am a rationer these weights on calf manna have been determined by past use and animal retention, one doe gets nothing but alfalfa/grass hay and field, she's a wee bit over weight but will hopefully even out after freshening.
Tammy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Our Nigis are fed whole oats, Boss and calf manna. Each goats grain is rationed out as per their needs. Most of my does are in milk and are getting 1 cup of oats with a TBSP each of Boss and calf manna added.....am and pm. They also receive 1 lb of alfalfa pellets and plenty of orchard grass hay.

I find that if I give them any more 2 TBSP per day of calf manna or boss then they start to chunk out. It seems to be the magic number here. Since I have settled (about 18 months now) on this feed program the goats have never looked better, silky and shinny with no skin issues what so ever. Over all I am very pleased with it.

Nigis get fat EASILY!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no secret bullet. It's about consistancy in your goats. If you get your hands on what you consider to be other breeders (who do well at shows) goats that you think are fat, especially feeling of them over the ribs and their loose dairy skin, what you will feel is very well grown goats that are hard. This isn't done a month before the show with some high protein pellet or fat, it's done over the whole season. 

When you keep alot of goats for selling milk or pets or brood stock, think about housing or simply feeding them differently from those who are show stock. Lean milkers in a dairy situation is fine, but goats shown to their best ability have some bloom to their coats, which means fat fed everyday. 

You aren't upping the calicum in your goats diet with Calf Manna because the only calcium in it is once again calcium carbonate and sorbate, so if you need mroe calicium in the diet use alfalfa hay or alfalfa pellets. There is enough calcium C&S in their loose minerals.

Very honestly by the time you move them onto this high protein pellet slowly enough not to cause problems, have them on it long enough to see if it even is working for you....your show season is over  That's how slowly you can move products in. 

If your goats are in good condition, leave it at that. If your goats should be in better condition, always look at improving your hay, your worming and other parastie programs you need, and your minerals. It's rarely anything as simple as more grain. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I did give one Nubian yearling some calf manna on top of her grain to help put weight on her. She was a high producing yearling with twin bucklings on her. She did put on weight, but like Vicki said, this was over a period of time. My goats are also fed good alfalfa hay. This year, she didn't require the extra boost, as she is at the appropriate weight for her size. Kathie


----------



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

I already do BOSS, added alfalfa pellets for calcium and weight, and they all have wonderful bloom. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to critiquing my herd...

When visiting show barns with both show and production herds, I can see the difference. The production goats - brood does out of showing, milk production does, bucks out of the show season - it is easy to tell which ones are being show conditioned and which ones aren't. I wish there were more of a happy medium where production goats were more in line with the show string. I almost think these over conditioned goats stretch the standard...

Thanks for the advice. We will go and see how we compare.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I really like adding just more alsalfa pellets to put on weight myself


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sondra, so how do you like the taste of AP? Do you pour milk over and eat it like cereal?

Lol

Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

It's yummy with some milk and sugar, maybe a bit of added fruit!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl :rofl, wiping away the tears! By the way calf manna tastes yummy! Yes I tried it.
Tammy


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

laughter777 said:


> Sondra, so how do you like the taste of AP? Do you pour milk over and eat it like cereal?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist!


Lol. Too funny!


----------

